# Canon EOS 7D MK II Field Review of THE APS-C DSLR KING .



## surapon (Sep 15, 2014)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/alessandro_trovati_on_the_eos_7d_mark_ii.do

Enjoy
Surapon

THE APS-C DSLR KING

After a day spent shooting one of the toughest of traditional sports, (‘Calcio fiorentino’ dates back to the 16th century), Alessandro was delighted with how the EOS 7D Mark II stood up to the test, and complimented the camera on its ability to meet his exacting standards.

“I am obsessed with speed and quality,” he laughs. “There used to be a time in DSLRs where you could have one thing but not the other. But not any more. This EOS 7D Mark II is like a small EOS-1D X and it’s got all the performance with half the size, and all of the quality with none of the compromise. It is the king of the APS-C cameras, for sure. It is definitely a camera I would have in my camera bag. Canon engineers have done such a great job. They made a great camera with fantastic speed and it is really a revolution in this type of camera with 10 frames per second and a 20 Megapixel sensor. I think Canon has raised the game again; just when you think they can’t do any better, they go and do this. So, bravo to Canon!”


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah he doesn't even mention the EXIF info so this is more of a "how it feels/democratic" view. I could have provided a much better review shooting high school football at night with stadium lighting.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> well i wait for independent "reviews"



+1 I will also wait for independent reviews. People like Bryan Carnathan and Ken Rockwell may have already pre-ordered their new 7D2.
DP Review and DxO may be others to produce good reviews.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Quest for Light said:
> 
> 
> > well i wait for independent "reviews"
> ...



to name them both in the same sentence... is that a joke or an insult to bryan?

k.r.is a clown, an attention w*ore. 
i would not trust his reviews, he is bad for photography. 
he thinks fast glass is obsolet with IS and nobody needs a tripod.


----------



## bseitz234 (Sep 16, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quest for Light said:
> ...



Haha beat me to it...


----------



## BL (Sep 19, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> +1 I will also wait for independent reviews. People like Bryan Carnathan and Ken Rockwell may have already pre-ordered their new 7D2.



Ken Rockwell? Why wait for his review! He's had his 7DII review completed since the camera was announced along with a side by side image quality comparison against 7DI, 5DIII, and the 1Dx

KR is the Chuck Norris of photography!


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 8, 2014)

BL said:


> KR is the Chuck Norris of photography!



LMAO!!! That's super funny

You should start a thread on Chuck Norris photography jokes. 

Chuck Norris can shoot star trails during the day!?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 8, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > KR is the Chuck Norris of photography!
> ...


Chuck Norris takes kick-ass pictures!


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > BL said:
> ...



When it comes to taking great pictures, Chuck Norris always beat you to it!

BTW: I never get tired of the (photo unrelated) old joke of him having two face expressions; one with a hat, and one without...


----------



## tomscott (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-7d-mark-ii-vs-70d-vs-d7100-high-iso-comparison/

7DMKII kicks ass


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

If you and Chuck Norris have identical cameras
Chuck's camera has more DR and better AF.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 9, 2014)

When Ken Rockwell shoots, he turns Chuck Norris into a pixelated low-res statue with oversaturated colours.

When Chuck Norris kicks Ken Rockwell... Nah, he wouldn't even bother. He's not worth it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris can take his CF card into a darkroom and come out with prints.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 9, 2014)

There is one useful service that KR provides, and that is a list and photo gallery of old Nikkor manual lenses. It is very handy for those of us who inherit or purchase film-era legacy lenses. And he has provided some useful photo galleries of some of theses lenses at various f stops.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

If I have to do research on a camera/lens, I will always read Ken Rockwell. He won't be the only one I will read, nor will I base a decision solely on what Ken Rockwell writes. But he is a good place to start. He is good at giving a good overview of things.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris can take selfies at a pay phone!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris does not worry about DoF
Everything is in range of Chuck Norris


----------



## justawriter (Oct 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris can shoot action photos without taking off the lens cap and still get five more stops of DR than you


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris can freeze the action in a sport picture shooting at 1/5.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 9, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Chuck Norris can take selfies at a pay phone!


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 9, 2014)

*THE APS-C DSLR KING .*

Chuck's camera makes images of how he wants the world to be, not how it actually is.


----------



## Cinto (Oct 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris doesn't shoot photos anymore, the day he did they almost went extinct.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

When Chuck Norris read about "zoom with your feet"; He thought it meant roundhouse kicking the tree to move it where he wanted it... and he was right.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris shoots square pictures with a circular polarizer


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Chuck Norris shoots square pictures with a circular polarizer



Bah! Chuck Norris does not use a circular polarizer
The sun already knows when to change its polarity for Chuck.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 9, 2014)

Sabaki + Acutance I'm lying in bed sick. Thanks to you guys I'm LMAO. Thanks for making my day


----------



## Khalai (Oct 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Norris shoots square pictures with a circular polarizer
> ...



I thought that Chuck polarizes the light with a roundhouse kick, silly me


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris can focus stack with a single image... ???


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 13, 2014)

Chuck Norris does not need a radio trigger for his flashes.
One look from Chuck and the Flash goes off.. if it knows what is best for it.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 13, 2014)

Chuck Norris made a pinhole camera with a higher frame rate and better autofocus than the 1DX.

( or was that MacGyver ?)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 13, 2014)

Any camera Chuck Norris uses is a Full Frame... by definition

It is also quite a bit larger than any other Full Frame sensor.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 13, 2014)

Chuck Norris can stop his lenses down to f/infinity

No, Chuck Norris is _*not*_ limited by diffraction.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 13, 2014)

Chuck Norris should have been Jack Reacher.

Ken Rockwell would have made a better Jack Reacher than Tom Cruise.

Tom Cruise writes better camera articles than Ken Rockwell.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 13, 2014)

Chuck Norris can turn a telephoto lens into an ultra wide angle lens just by glaring through the viewfinder.


----------



## gn100 (Oct 13, 2014)

Chuck Norris can get 14 stops dynamic range with a Canon DSLR


----------



## surapon (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks to all of my dear friends, Who Like Chuck.
Yes, Chuck Norris can do every things as superman can do ----
BUT, One thing that Chuck Norris never do in the Movie = He never kiss the girl/ Lady----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 13, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> When Ken Rockwell shoots, he turns Chuck Norris into a pixelated low-res statue with oversaturated colours.
> 
> When Chuck Norris kicks Ken Rockwell... Nah, he wouldn't even bother. He's not worth it.



When The Most Interesting Man In The World hikes, with ease and without even breaking a sweat, through 30 miles of rough Amazonian terrain and comes across a glorious sight under the most magnificent sunset that the world has ever seen and pulls out his DSLR.... the landscape asks to take HIS picture instead. And the picture is the better for it.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 13, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > When Ken Rockwell shoots, he turns Chuck Norris into a pixelated low-res statue with oversaturated colours.
> ...



LOL 8)


----------



## TAF (Oct 13, 2014)

surapon said:


> THE APS-C DSLR KING
> 
> ...EOS 7D Mark II is like a small EOS-1D X and it’s got all the performance with half the size, and all of the quality with none of the compromise...



So the 7D2 is as good as a 1Dx, without any of the compromises (?) inherent to the 1Dx? Interesting.

I would have thought being king of the APS-C is sort of like being king of, I don't know, Cleveland or someting. One would rather be a prince of New York any day.

I'll stick with FF, thank you.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 13, 2014)

Chuck Norris doesn't need a tripod, the camera just stays where he wants it to.

Chuck Norris doesn't need a tripod, he IS a tripod!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 14, 2014)

When Chuck Norris is shooting, the IS on his lens compensates for subject motion...if it knows what is good for it.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 14, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> When Chuck Norris is shooting, the IS on his lens compensates for subject motion...if it knows what is good for it.


Chuck Norris made ​​this picture so...


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 14, 2014)

Chuck Norris can punch a DSLR between the, em... lenses!


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 14, 2014)

Love the Chuck jokes. But I wanted to put in my $0.02 on the original topic:

If Jeff Cable says the 7D2 is for real, if a guy who shoots for the US Olympics Committee, who works closely with B&H, who teaches at universities, says it's for real, then that's good enough for me.

Now... let's hear more about Chuck!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 14, 2014)

tomscott said:


> http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-7d-mark-ii-vs-70d-vs-d7100-high-iso-comparison/
> 
> 7DMKII kicks ass


+1 agree that based on these high-Iso comparison 7DII looks very promissing.


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-7d-mark-ii-vs-70d-vs-d7100-high-iso-comparison/
> ...



I would say it's not fair to compare the 7D2 to those other two. I think Canon is marketing the 7D2 in the 6D level, except for the APS-C factor. It's therefore natural that it would beat these two. I'd like to see a direct comparison between the 7D2 and the D750, for example, to see how each handles low light/shadow recovery, even if sensor sizes and crop factors are different.


----------



## candc (Oct 15, 2014)

i think the 7dii is going to be a wonderful camera but the iq is the same as the 70d from what i have seen. the in camera conversion appears to be a bit better on the 7dii. dpr has posted raw conversions along with jpegs. they were using an early build of acr. PSA: DON'T USE ACR! the jpegs looked a lot better than the raws


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2014)

Tripped across this Canon video. Kudos to the graphics folks.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oia7Oj2lgGY


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 16, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...


Compare Canon 7D Mark II with Nikon D750 makes sense in the same way that a comparison of these cars...
I think a sedan with a large interior space is more suitable for family outings, instead of a sporty two-door. Maybe someone prefers to take his family squeezed into a Camaro ??? :


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 16, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> dash2k8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hjalmarg1 said:
> ...



I did mention that I'm speaking purely about "low light/shadow recovery." If the 7D2 performs very close to the D750, that's very good for a crop sensor, wouldn't you say? I'm not talking about depth of field/lens reach/whatever, just the handling of the dark areas. It's the same way you would compare a Camaro and a Benz sedan for horsepower or comfort despite having two very different purposes. Obviously the 7D2 will trounce the D750 in sports with its faster AF, and the D750 will supposedly beat it out in low-light performance. But to say cameras with different crop factors can't be compared is like saying cars with different engines can't race against each other.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 16, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> I did mention that I'm speaking purely about "low light/shadow recovery." If the 7D2 performs very close to the D750, that's very good for a crop sensor, wouldn't you say? I'm not talking about depth of field/lens reach/whatever, just the handling of the dark areas. It's the same way you would compare a Camaro and a Benz sedan for horsepower or comfort despite having two very different purposes. Obviously the 7D2 will trounce the D750 in sports with its faster AF, and the D750 will supposedly beat it out in low-light performance. But to say cameras with different crop factors can't be compared is like saying cars with different engines can't race against each other.




Yes I could race a formula 1 car with my family saloon but the usefulness of such an exercise would be somewhat limited and I think I know what the result would be . . . unless the F1 driver was _really_ good of course


----------



## Khalai (Oct 16, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



7D2 will sorely lose, when confronted with D750. Price point means nothing and comparision to 70D and D7100 is completely valid i.e. top APS-C bodies from both manufacturers.


----------

